# help with corner tanks



## Dufresne (May 31, 2006)

Hello,

I am currently in the process of looking for a new tank, and drawn toward a corner tank design.

The tanks I have been pondering are:

*Juwel 350 * http://www.juwel-aquarium.de/en/trigon.htm?cat=23

*Aquaone UFO 800* http://www.aquaone.co.uk/UFO_aquarium.php

*Aquaone windsor 88 *http://www.aquaone.co.uk/Windsor_aquarium.php

Does anyone have any experience with these tanks or anything similar?

The aquaone UFO 800 has a wet/dry tricle filter system, again any known pros/cons?

I think this is my 1st post although I've been a member for quiet a while. The knowledge and help you guys have provided me with just from other users prevoius posts has been fantastic.

Many thanks

D


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... most of us are americans, so most of us won't be able to help you much. However, we do have a couple of dozen British members, so while an answer may be slow in coming, it should come.

AS for the wet/dry, I can tell you that they are very very good at what they do, which is make nitrate out of ammonia. However, they are REALLY good at tis, and these "nitrate factories" will very soon make your nitrate level skyrocket off the chart. If you have a lot of fish and plants, this can be a good thing, but you'll have to make your regular water changes.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

We've got a Aquaone windsor 88 set up in my fish shop as a display. It looks good, but it does get a bit hard to clean. I need a small step ladder and I wouldn't get it unless you like wet armpits . I'm not sure what else you want to know, anything in specific?


----------

